# capsulectomy breast



## JJackson506 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Capsulectomy vs. Capsulotomy*



mdunn said:


> patient has developed a seroma. the implant has been removed at a previous encounter. The doctor is stating a capsulectomy was performed. Periprosthetic capsulectomy doesnt seem to fit this scenario. would this just be 19120?



Could you provide the intra-service work from the op-note to help clarify...you have capsulectomy (19371) and capsulotomy (19370). But significant work has to be done to be able to code 19371.


----------

